# Toys in Church???



## LivingDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi y'all...

This has been bugging me for a while. I have seen so many parents allow their kids to take toys to church...Gameboys, PSPs, dolls, coloring books, etc. I don't allow DD to do this. Although she sits quietly and listens to the Word, she's often asked me if she can take something to church to play with (because she sees other kids doing it)... My answer is ALWAYS an emphatic NO!

Why are people allowing their children to do this? It's utterly disrespectful to the Lord! Am I the only one who feels this way?


----------



## carcajada (Jul 16, 2008)

Why aren't the kids in children's church or the nursery?


----------



## mango387 (Jul 16, 2008)

My parents didn't allow us to bring toys to church, but we did carry children's Bibles or Christian books.  I hated children's church, and I never participated when it was offered.  They always talked to us like we were realllllllllllly SLOW, and I ABHORRED coloring.  With that said, I believe that children should have an option of attending children's church (if offered) or sitting down quietly in the main sanctuary with something (books, coloring books, etc.) age-appropriate AND religious in nature.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 16, 2008)

ClassyND said:


> Why aren't the kids in children's church or the nursery?


I agree...depending on how old the child was and how long the service was I wouldnt expect them to sit for that long. The longest I can sit for is 1.5 hours if that. I get antsy. I think things like coloring books, christian childrens books, or flash cards are harmless. but I wouldnt allow the video games. to each their own however.


----------



## carcajada (Jul 16, 2008)

mango387 said:


> My parents didn't allow us to bring toys to church, but we did carry children's Bibles or Christian books. * I hated children's church,* and I never participated when it was offered.  They always talked to us like we were realllllllllllly SLOW, and I ABHORRED coloring.



That's very unfortunate. I was raised with the notion that kids don't belong in adult church. They don't learn anything and sometimes they can be disruptive to other members and their parents. 

More churches need to get on board so that parents want to leave their kids in children's church or the nursery.


----------



## Caramela (Jul 16, 2008)

In worship service I don't allow toys, but normally he's not in the sanctuary. He goes downstairs to Junior Devotion where they do more age appropriate activities for them.


----------



## carcajada (Jul 16, 2008)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I agree...depending on how old the child was and how long the service was I wouldnt expect them to sit for that long. The longest I can sit for is 1.5 hours if that. I get antsy. I think things like coloring books, christian childrens books, or flash cards are harmless. but I wouldnt allow the video games. to each their own however.



I see children's church as a place for kids to socialize with their peers and get the church foundation they need. When I was 15/16, I assisted with children's church and there were some kids who would act all grown when their parents would drop them off (i.e. "Bye mama, I'm going to MY church now").


----------



## basketballbabe03 (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't mind things like books or action figures but when you let your child play PSP during church, that is uncalled for.  The one thing that gets me is how some parents do not tell their children to be quiet.  I shouldn't hear your child yelling touchdown during service because he just made a touchdown while playing madden on his PSP (This really happened ).  I think this teaches a child that church isn't serious.  The little kid that is playing gameboy during church is probably going to turn into an adult that's on his or her blackberry during the whole service.


----------



## missthang (Jul 16, 2008)

I will not lie. when my son was younger I allowed him to carry a book or 1 silent action figure.

Definitely no video games.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 16, 2008)

ClassyND said:


> I see children's church as a place for kids to socialize with their peers and get the church foundation they need. When I was 15/16, I assisted with children's church and there were some kids who would act all grown when their parents would drop them off (i.e. "Bye mama, I'm going to MY church now").


I remember that. They had several activities like that at my late stepmother's church. My junior pastor Adolf thought he was the stuff But he was good at what he did and eventually followed in his father's footsteps 

 My grandmothers church was not child friendly however and she completely turned me off from ever attending curch up until a few weeks ago


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

At my church, children's church is only offered at the 9:30am service. Those of us who attend 7:30 or 11:30 have our children with us in the sanctuary. I would allow a christian book and certainly a bible but I've seen PLENTY of kids that were playing video games. It definitely gives the child the impression that hearing the Word isn't serious.

A few weeks ago, I sat next to a boy (i guess he was about 14 or 15) who was playing with another boy 2 rows in front of him! They were laughing and he was taking pics of people in the congregation with his cell phone...he would then flash the phone pic so that the boy ahead of him could see. The boy's parents in the row ahead of me where so engrossed in the service (which is great) that they had no clue what their son was doing. There was nothing I could do, so I ignored them the best I could. I was angered though because it was distracting me from the Word.


----------



## mango387 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^At 14 and 15, you are OLD and CRUSTY.  Those young men were TOO old for that.  I thought you were talking about the babies...


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

mango387 said:


> ^^^At 14 and 15, you are OLD and CRUSTY. Those young men were TOO old for that. I thought you were talking about the babies...


 
No that was only one instance...I was talking about children from like 5-10 actually having toys, games and stuff.


----------



## carcajada (Jul 16, 2008)

daephae said:


> At my church, children's church is only offered at the 9:30am service. Those of us who attend 7:30 or 11:30 have our children with us in the sanctuary. I would allow a christian book and certainly a bible but I've seen PLENTY of kids that were playing video games. It definitely gives the child the impression that hearing the Word isn't serious.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I sat next to a boy (i guess he was about 14 or 15) who was playing with another boy 2 rows in front of him! They were laughing and he was taking pics of people in the congregation with his cell phone...he would then flash the phone pic so that the boy ahead of him could see. The boy's parents in the row ahead of me where so engrossed in the service (which is great) that they had no clue what their son was doing. There was nothing I could do, so I ignored them the best I could. I was angered though because it was distracting me from the Word.



I really don't know what to say. I'm pretty speechless (for once). 

The church we go to has children's church for every service 8, 9, 10:30, 11:30 and Bible study on wednesdays. I always get happy/sad when I see the kids come out with their craft and little verse bracelets they made saying Mama/Dad 100x to get their parent's attention so that they can show them what they learned.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

ClassyND said:


> I really don't know what to say. I'm pretty speechless (for once).
> 
> The church we go to has children's church for every service 8, 9, 10:30, 11:30 and Bible study on wednesdays. I always get happy/sad when I see the kids come out with their craft and little verse bracelets they made saying Mama/Dad 100x to get their parent's attention so that they can show them what they learned.


 
LOL @ being speechless...yes, it was as bad as I described...probably worse. I was so angry...that messed with my spirit the whole day.

I may switch services so that DD can go to children's church more often.


----------



## PaperClip (Jul 16, 2008)

Sooo....

toys in church.... toys w/sound clearly are inappropriate....

From a church administration standpoint I ask: has anybody ever said anything to anybody about this issue at your respective churches? An usher? The pastor? Anyone?

Children will be children, yes. My mom allowed us to have coloring books and something to write with. That was "decades" ago!

Today's children have so much more coming at them (they're of the electronic age, TV, etc.) at home and elsewhere and to expect them to sit still and quiet is a bit much without appropriate home training.

Also, children's church is designed to accommodate their growing and curious minds and to attend to the gospel that is age appropriate, with more activities and time to play, etc.


----------



## carcajada (Jul 16, 2008)

daephae said:


> LOL @ being speechless...yes, it was as bad as I described...probably worse. I was so angry...that messed with my spirit the whole day.
> 
> I may switch services so that DD can go to children's church more often.



I hope your DD likes it/your church has a good service. It saddens me to hear that some churches lack a good children's church. Keep us updated.


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 16, 2008)

as large as my church is we dont have a children' church and I actually wouldnt allow my kids to go if we did...

my pastor incorporates children into the regular worship svc

that said, I hate to see kids with video games, books etc..  just as bad, Ive seen kids SLEEP thru the entire svc


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> Sooo....
> 
> toys in church.... toys w/sound clearly are inappropriate....
> 
> ...



I have no idea...that's a good question. I'll look into it. The home training is a great point...that's where my thoughts were headed when i started this thread




ClassyND said:


> I hope your DD likes it/your church has a good service. It saddens me to hear that some churches lack a good children's church. Keep us updated.


 
I will.



PassionFruit said:


> as large as my church is we dont have a children' church and I actually wouldnt allow my kids to go if we did...
> 
> *my pastor incorporates children into the regular worship svc*
> 
> that said, I hate to see kids with video games, books etc.. just as bad, *Ive seen kids SLEEP thru the entire svc*


 
Children and young adults are often incorporated into our services as well...and yes, I've seen kids and adults sleep thru the entire service too. Small kids, I can understand...but a rusty butt man? _Come on people_!


----------



## loved (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a friend who really babied her son when he was around 4 years old. When I went to visit, we went to her church on Sunday & her son was in the choir stand on her lap eating Doritos. 

There was big sign on the door of the sanctuary that said no food in the sanctuary.

I had & still have never seen anything like it.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

loved said:


> I have a friend who really babied her son when he was around 4 years old. When I went to visit, we went to her church on Sunday & her son was in the choir stand on her lap eating Doritos.
> 
> There was big sign on the door of the sanctuary that said no food in the sanctuary.
> 
> I had & still have never seen anything like it.


 
I hate stuff like that! I used to go to this church where people would leave the trash from candy wrappers and bags of chips in the pews and on the floor. Even sometimes now I'll see a leaflet or program that someone's let their child scribble on, left in the pews or on the floor. I think that's so irresponsible and disrespectful.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with keeping children occupied.  I wouldn't say electronic games are appropriate though.  Sometimes my daughter goes with me to the main sanctuary and i'll give her a pen and paper and let me doodle.  She's 5 going on 6 so I know she needs to be doing something so she won't go crazy.  Thankfully she usually goes to the childrens side but sometimes we don't make it in time.  When she goes with me she is bored out of her mind.  She doesn't understand the importance of a lot of what is being said so why should I expect her to sit there quietly for 2+ hours doing nothing.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 16, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hi y'all...
> 
> This has been bugging me for a while. I have seen so many parents allow their kids to take toys to church...Gameboys, PSPs, dolls, coloring books, etc. I don't allow DD to do this. Although she sits quietly and listens to the Word, she's often asked me if she can take something to church to play with (because she sees other kids doing it)... My answer is ALWAYS an emphatic NO!
> 
> Why are people allowing their children to do this? It's utterly disrespectful to the Lord! Am I the only one who feels this way?


 

I wonder the same thing. I let my oldest take his children's bible on the sundays that there isn't children's church.  I feel like anyone at any age can receive the word and age is not an excuse to be playing a game up in the house of God.  EVER. It's distracting to people who are trying to pay attention and learn something.  Even if it is on mute, I would be fuming mad and wondering why they had it in the first place, instead of paying attention.  The pastor is the shephard of the whole congregation, not just the adults.


shoot,  you got me all fired up now, because I can't stand it when people text, play games, pass notes, run back and forth to the bathroom, pass babies around, or anything during service.


----------



## auntie gettis (Jul 16, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hi y'all...
> 
> This has been bugging me for a while. I have seen so many parents allow their kids to take toys to church...Gameboys, PSPs, dolls, coloring books, etc. I don't allow DD to do this. Although she sits quietly and listens to the Word, she's often asked me if she can take something to church to play with (because she sees other kids doing it)... My answer is ALWAYS an emphatic NO!
> 
> Why are people allowing their children to do this? It's utterly disrespectful to the Lord! Am I the only one who feels this way?


 

Could you tell me what the abbrevations "dd" and "dh" stand fpr?

Thanks,
Leidell

P.S. I think it's distracting for something like a Gameboy to be brought to church for the child to play with...especially during service...


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 16, 2008)

basketballbabe03 said:


> I don't mind things like books or action figures but when you let your child play PSP during church, that is uncalled for. The one thing that gets me is how some parents do not tell their children to be quiet. I shouldn't hear your child yelling touchdown during service because he just made a touchdown while playing madden on his PSP (This really happened ).* I think this teaches a child that church isn't serious. The little kid that is playing gameboy during church is probably going to turn into an adult that's on his or her blackberry during the whole service.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> Amen!!!!  My son who is 8 now, has never played any games in church.  I make him sit up and pay attention.  He reads along with me in the Bible or has his own.  When service is over, I explain what the sermon was about and answer any questions that he has.  He learns a great deal, and because of that, he witnesses to people in his own little way by explaining what he learns in church--on the Sundays that children's church is not available.
> ...


----------



## leeshbeesh (Jul 17, 2008)

I dont have any children but I certainly would not let them have any games (esp electronic) in church. I may agree to age appropriate books or things of that nature that they can play with. I also feel that for people to act as if youth cannot be in adult is ridiculous. If you are old enough to go to school and learn you can learn about God. Children's church is a great feature but if that option is not there my child will not sit innattentive. If young Jewish children could learn the whole Pentateuch (sp.) by five, then I expect my child to listen to teachings. I know that I am responsible for them, their, behavior, and knowledge but I cant send teh message that they will not understand.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 17, 2008)

auntie gettis said:


> Could you tell me what the abbrevations "dd" and "dh" stand fpr?
> 
> Thanks,
> Leidell
> ...


 
DD=Dear/darling Daughter, 
DH=" " Husband
DS=" " Son



SuperNova said:


> Amen!!!! My son who is 8 now, has never played any games in church. *I make him sit up and pay attention. He reads along with me in the Bible or has his own. When service is over, I explain what the sermon was about and answer any questions that he has*. He learns a great deal, and because of that, he witnesses to people in his own little way by explaining what he learns in church--on the Sundays that children's church is not available.
> 
> This is what DD and I do as well.
> 
> ...


 


leeshbeesh said:


> I dont have any children but I certainly would not let them have any games (esp electronic) in church. I may agree to age appropriate books or things of that nature that they can play with. *I also feel that for people to act as if youth cannot be in adult is ridiculous. If you are old enough to go to school and learn you can learn about God.* Children's church is a great feature but if that option is not there my child will not sit innattentive. If young Jewish children could learn the whole Pentateuch (sp.) by five, then I expect my child to listen to teachings. I know that I am responsible for them, their, behavior, and knowledge but I cant send teh message that they will not understand.


 
Exactly! people should stop making excuses for their children and discipline them. I feel that inattentive kids have not been taught any better. Usually their parents take the easy way out and just let them do whatever.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 17, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hi y'all...
> 
> This has been bugging me for a while. I have seen so many parents allow their kids to take toys to church...Gameboys, PSPs, dolls, coloring books, etc. I don't allow DD to do this. Although she sits quietly and listens to the Word, she's often asked me if she can take something to church to play with (because she sees other kids doing it)... My answer is ALWAYS an emphatic NO!
> 
> Why are people allowing their children to do this? It's utterly disrespectful to the Lord! Am I the only one who feels this way?


I am an usher, and I could fill this thread with the things I have seen parents allow their children to do in church.  One mom was making a BOTTLE for her daughter IN THE SANTUARY with Powdered Milk.  That mess was everywhere. 
My boys, 14, 10 and 5 are always in children's church or the nursery.  Our church has outgrown the nursery so if you don't get to church on time (another pet peeve of mine) they will be full.



missthang said:


> I will not lie. when my son was younger I allowed him to carry a book or 1 silent action figure.
> 
> Definitely no video games.


 
I see nothing wrong with an action figure.  I always check pockets to see if they have "snuck" anything out of the house that isn't appropriate.  One time my middle son had his uno cards.



daephae said:


> At my church, children's church is only offered at the 9:30am service. Those of us who attend 7:30 or 11:30 have our children with us in the sanctuary. I would allow a christian book and certainly a bible but I've seen PLENTY of kids that were playing video games. It definitely gives the child the impression that hearing the Word isn't serious.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I sat next to a boy (i guess he was about 14 or 15) who was playing with another boy 2 rows in front of him! They were laughing and he was taking pics of people in the congregation with his cell phone...he would then flash the phone pic so that the boy ahead of him could see. The boy's parents in the row ahead of me where so engrossed in the service (which is great) that they had no clue what their son was doing. There was nothing I could do, so I ignored them the best I could. I was angered though because it was distracting me from the Word.


 
I have seen teens in church texting each other.  That stuff gets confiscated by security, or we get their parents.  SMH We shouldn't have to tell a 15 or 16 year old that it isn't right to text each other during service.



ClassyND said:


> I really don't know what to say. I'm pretty speechless (for once).
> 
> The church we go to has children's church for every service 8, 9, 10:30, 11:30 and Bible study on wednesdays. I always get happy/sad when I see the kids come out with their craft and little verse bracelets they made saying Mama/Dad 100x to get their parent's attention so that they can show them what they learned.


 
It's a beautiful thing Classy.  YOU WILL HAVE THAT EXPERIENCE!
The other day I walked in on my baby son singing "Jesus loves me".  I cried.




PassionFruit said:


> as large as my church is we dont have a children' church and I actually wouldnt allow my kids to go if we did...
> 
> my pastor incorporates children into the regular worship svc
> 
> that said, I hate to see kids with video games, books etc.. just as bad, Ive seen kids SLEEP thru the entire svc


 

I would rather see a child sleep than be disruptive during the whole service.  Then when you tell a parent of a disruptive child about the nursery or children's church they don't want to take them out of the santctuary.



loved said:


> I have a friend who really babied her son when he was around 4 years old. When I went to visit, we went to her church on Sunday & her son was in the choir stand on her lap eating Doritos.
> 
> There was big sign on the door of the sanctuary that said no food in the sanctuary.
> 
> I had & still have never seen anything like it.


 


daephae said:


> I hate stuff like that! I used to go to this church where people would leave the trash from candy wrappers and bags of chips in the pews and on the floor. Even sometimes now I'll see a leaflet or program that someone's let their child scribble on, left in the pews or on the floor. I think that's so irresponsible and disrespectful.


 
I have seen ADULTS come into the santuary w/food/drinks.  You would be surprised at the things we find discarded in the sanctuary when we clean up after services.




auntie gettis said:


> Could you tell me what the abbrevations "dd" and "dh" stand fpr?
> 
> Thanks,
> Leidell
> ...


 
dd: Dear Daughter
dh: Dear Husband



SuperNova said:


> basketballbabe03 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind things like books or action figures but when you let your child play PSP during church, that is uncalled for. The one thing that gets me is how some parents do not tell their children to be quiet. I shouldn't hear your child yelling touchdown during service because he just made a touchdown while playing madden on his PSP (This really happened ).* I think this teaches a child that church isn't serious. The little kid that is playing gameboy during church is probably going to turn into an adult that's on his or her blackberry during the whole service.*
> ...


 
ITA!  You would be surprised how people react when you ask them to quiet their children.  Everybody that's in the church building isn't saved.
One parent (mind you this *child* is 19) got mad at an usher because she told her daughter that she would have to use one of our blankets to cover up with because her booty shorts and halter top weren't appropriate attire for the sanctuary.


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 17, 2008)

I have been guilty of texting durign service... butits usually to one of my kids that Ive seen out the corner of my eye not doing exactly as I directed them to do... or if my 1 son gets up too many times to go bathroom, water, etc I will text my daughter to say DONT MAKE ME COME OUT OF THIS CHOIR LOFT.....


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 17, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> I have been guilty of texting durign service... butits usually to one of my kids that Ive seen out the corner of my eye not doing exactly as I directed them to do... or if my 1 son gets up too many times to go bathroom, water, etc I will text my daughter to say *DONT MAKE ME COME OUT OF THIS CHOIR LOFT*.....


   
That's totally understandable!
I texted my sis the other week.  She was on vacation and CECE WINANS was at our church.  She missed it and I TOTALLY had to rub it in!


----------



## PaperClip (Jul 17, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> I have been guilty of texting durign service... butits usually to one of my kids that Ive seen out the corner of my eye not doing exactly as I directed them to do... or if my 1 son gets up too many times to go bathroom, water, etc I will text my daughter to say DONT MAKE ME COME OUT OF THIS CHOIR LOFT.....


 
LOL! Reverse and that's me and my mom when I was in the choir at 12 years old (long before text messaging!)! If she saw me passing a note in the choir or something she would look up and her eyes would burn through my forehead saying "cut that out!"

I have sent texts in church (when church is just about over) to secure a meeting place with someone after church because my church building is kinda big.... And occasionally to crack a joke....


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 17, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> That's totally understandable!
> I texted my sis the other week.  She was on vacation and CECE WINANS was at our church.  She missed it and I TOTALLY had to rub it in!





OoOoOoO  I know what church you go to... I heard the ads on the radio!!!


Did you hear about the concert at 1st mariner next week??  Fred Hammond, Rickey Dillard & more...  I will be singing there..   yall B'More folks should come!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 17, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> OoOoOoO I know what church you go to... I heard the ads on the radio!!!
> 
> 
> Did you hear about the concert at 1st mariner next week?? Fred Hammond, Rickey Dillard & more... I will be singing there.. yall B'More folks should come!!!



I knew once I posted that's what you would say!
I love my church.  I was the only one that didn't hear it on the radio and I listen to heaven 600 all day every day.  OMG you sing?
I want to go to that show soooo bad!  But I have to start doing the kids school stuff so I won't be there.  DANG!  I could have seen one of Nikos' cousins!


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 17, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> LOL! Reverse and that's me and my mom when I was in the choir at 12 years old (long before text messaging!)! If she saw me passing a note in the choir or something she would look up and her eyes would burn through my forehead saying "cut that out!"
> 
> I have sent texts in church (when church is just about over) to secure a meeting place with someone after church because my church building is kinda big.... And occasionally to crack a joke....



my fave cousin & I were literally snatched up out of the choir stand  ( and made to sit at the foot of the altar for the rest of the svc) at about age 13 for passing notes ( she was alto, Im soprano so it had a ways to travel)...   my granddaddy was the pastor and had NO QUALMS about embarrassing us


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 17, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I knew once I posted that's what you would say!
> I love my church.  I was the only one that didn't hear it on the radio and I listen to heaven 600 all day every day.  OMG you sing?
> I want to go to that show soooo bad!  But I have to start doing the kids school stuff so I won't be there.  DANG!  I could have seen one of Nikos' cousins!



there will be other opportunities...  Im all over the place between the various groups I sing with


I think I have seen Daephae and just dont know it....  we already have determined that she is friends with ym choir director and that I visited her church twice in the last 2 months and her church visited mine about 3 months ago ( though Im not sure if daephae came to my church then)


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 17, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> my fave cousin & I were literally snatched up out of the choir stand ( and made to sit at the foot of the altar for the rest of the svc) at about age 13 for passing notes ( she was alto, Im soprano so it had a ways to travel)... my granddaddy was the pastor and had NO QUALMS about embarrassing us


OMG! CLASSIC!
Our parents didn't play when it came to church!
I remember one time I was Ushering so I was all over the place, and my son got in trouble at Sunday school.  They found my Mom and told her, by the time service was over, she had taken him in one of the rooms and whupped his behind.  She said "You don't have to do anything, I already GOT him!"
I was laughing so hard!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 17, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> there will be other opportunities... Im all over the place between the various groups I sing with
> 
> 
> I think I have seen Daephae and just dont know it.... we already have determined that she is friends with ym choir director and that I visited her church twice in the last 2 months and her church visited mine about 3 months ago ( though Im not sure if daephae came to my church then)


 

nope, i didn't come...although he's been tryna get me to come for years!


----------



## poookie (Jul 17, 2008)

i loved children's church.  they always had snacks 

but by the time my mother started making us go to church (wasn't until i was 9), i was too old to bring game boys, and little video games.  but i was very mature for my age, and had no problem sitting up in the sanctuary with the adults.

my younger sister just went to sleep, and my younger brother was allowed a game boy, because if he didn't have one, he'd just sit there, flap his arms, and jump up and down on the pews.  (he is mildly autistic, but it was more severe when he was younger).

i do think it's extremely disrespectful, though.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 17, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I am an usher, and I could fill this thread with the things I have seen parents allow their children to do in church. One mom was making a BOTTLE for her daughter IN THE SANTUARY with Powdered Milk. That mess was everywhere.
> 
> 
> I have seen teens in church texting each other. That stuff gets confiscated by security, or we get their parents. SMH We shouldn't have to tell a 15 or 16 year old that it isn't right to text each other during service.
> ...


 
--fixing a bottle.  oh noooooo!!!! she should have had that prepared.  church is only a couple of hours, the milk would not have spoiled.


--I had an adult text me from church a couple of times I was like. . . . .erplexed  leave me alone and pay attention.

--sleeping children are the best, but after a certain age, you have no business sleeping in church.  say anywhere after preschool when you are no longer accustomed to naptime.  You should be up and learning.  Just my opinion though.

19 years old.  No, she didn't.  Her and her mom knew better.  I've heard it like this.  If you think you look hot and sexy in the mirror before you leave for church, then you need to change.  





PassionFruit said:


> my fave cousin & I were literally snatched up out of the choir stand ( and made to sit at the foot of the altar for the rest of the svc) at about age 13 for passing notes ( she was alto, Im soprano so it had a ways to travel)... my granddaddy was the pastor and had NO QUALMS about embarrassing us


 
Now that's what I'm talking about.  bet y'all didn't try that again..  How long did your friends joke about that?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 17, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> --*fixing a bottle. oh noooooo!!!! she should have had that prepared. church is only a couple of hours, the milk would not have spoiled.*
> 
> 
> --I had an adult text me from church a couple of times I was like. . . . .erplexed leave me alone and pay attention.
> ...


I think this must be a Baltimore thing.  People are too lazy to make a bunch of bottles so they walk around with a can of powdered milk in the baby's bag.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 17, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I think this must be a Baltimore thing. People are too lazy to make a bunch of bottles so they walk around with a can of powdered milk in the baby's bag.


 
nah girl...i ain't neva seen that...


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jul 17, 2008)

I just don't get it.  I rememer being 4 and staying away during the whole service.  My momw ould bring some candy or maybe some gum for me to have in the middle, but I always sat right there with my mother and paid attention the whole service.  It was funny because my older brother (he was 15 when I was 4) had to always stand up in church cuz he kept fallin asleep.  I was competitive so maybe that's why I stayed up haha.

I knew my books, how to look up scriptures, and my own fave scripture by the time I was 7.  I just don't get it why some parents let their children do WHATEVER in church, and then complain their children act up


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 17, 2008)

daephae said:


> nah girl...i ain't neva seen that...


For real?
It really makes me mad cause it's like, how can you NOT make bottles for the baby?
Using the same bottle all day just rinsing it out.  WTH.  My grandmomma would have slapped me silly!
ETA:
I just realized I could write a whole thread on the things I have seen at church...


----------



## Xavier (Jul 17, 2008)

A Gameboy is one thing but a toy or book for a toddler or young child is resonable. Young children do not have the same attention span as adults. Church can range from anywhere between 1 hour and if it's a black church you maybe looking at 2-3 hours. I can't imagine trying to have my 3 year old sit in complete silience for hours with nothing to occupy him. A teenager playing with games during church is one thing but some of you who have a problem seeing books and action figures even with the little ones.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 17, 2008)

Xavier said:


> A Gameboy is one thing but a toy or book for a toddler or young child is resonable. Young children do not have the same attention span as adults. Church can range from anywhere between 1 hour and if it's a black church you maybe looking at 2-3 hours. I can't imagine trying to have my 3 year old sit in complete silience for hours with nothing to occupy him. A teenager playing with games during church is one thing but some of you who have a problem seeing books and action figures even with the little ones.


Nope, books and action figures are appropriate.  To me at least, but if you have a child who is being disruptive even with the books and action figures and you don't want to remove them from the sanctuary, that's a problem.
I think it's unrealistic to expect for a 3 year old to sit through a 2-3 hour service and not get antsy.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 17, 2008)

ITA that books and action figures are okay for a toddler or preschooler but once a child reaches grades where there's no naptime in school, it's reasonable to expect that the child can sit attentively and listen without needing to be entertained.


----------



## Xavier (Jul 17, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Nope, books and action figures are appropriate. To me at least, but if you have a child who is being disruptive even with the books and action figures and you don't want to remove them from the sanctuary, that's a problem.
> I think it's unrealistic to expect for a 3 year old to sit through a 2-3 hour service and not get antsy.


 


daephae said:


> ITA that books and action figures are okay for a toddler or preschooler but once a child reaches grades where there's no naptime in school, it's reasonable to expect that the child can sit attentively and listen without needing to be entertained.


 
ITA. I didn't read the entire thread. I was hoping that this is how you felt. My son sometimes gets antsy with me in church. I try to sit close to the back or at least in the middle so that I can easily take him to the bathroom if needed.


----------



## Farida (Jul 17, 2008)

Some churches don't have kids' section or babysitting services. Funny how those tend to be the churches where it is hard enough to pay attention and not be bored as an adult. So the poor children with 5-min attention spans! I think coloring books or those educative kids' coloring bulletins are fine. As long as the child is young and not being disruptive. DH and I babysit 5 kids, and when we began the youngest was one and the oldest 7. We once went to a church with no kids' programs, never again! Now, we go to one that has one, but the youngest kids can barely even sit through the few mins before they are dismissed to their classes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 17, 2008)

i let my son go into the nursery now, but before i would give him his bottle/sippy cup, coloring book, baby toys etc...  I used whatever to keep that boy quiet and allow me to worship in some degree.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 17, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I think this must be a Baltimore thing.  People are too lazy to make a bunch of bottles so they walk around with a can of powdered milk in the baby's bag.



hey don't talk about me!LOL!  i bring about 3 bottles with water in them and i have a container with the powder in it or if i'm pressed for time, i just bring the can.  i made a bottle one day and it spilled out into the diaper bag, so i don't pre mix anything anymore.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 17, 2008)

shortdub78 said:


> hey don't talk about me!LOL! i bring about 3 bottles with water in them and i have a container with the powder in it or if i'm pressed for time, i just bring the can. i made a bottle one day and it spilled out into the diaper bag, so i don't pre mix anything anymore.


 


I use to do that with my oldes, but when I discovered those little travel packs with just enough power in them for a 4oz bottle.  I was in Heaven.  I didn't even fill my bottles up.  I kept bottled water in the car because we stayed on the go.


----------



## auntie gettis (Jul 18, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> OMG! CLASSIC!
> Our parents didn't play when it came to church!
> I remember one time I was Ushering so I was all over the place, and my son got in trouble at Sunday school. They found my Mom and told her, by the time service was over, she had taken him in one of the rooms and whupped his behind. She said "You don't have to do anything, I already GOT him!"
> I was laughing so hard!


 

I know exactly what you're saying.  When we were growing, my mother was not having that foolishness at home or at church.  On Sundays that she had to sing in the choir, she had all five of us sitting in chronological order on a pew where she could see us.  I was the oldest, so I would try to keep the younger ones together.  If we were doing something and we caught her left eyebrow go up, your fate was sealed.  She took care of business in the church basement because it would have been worse once we got home.  I tell me that my mother was not having it...If she were alive today, that would still apply...


----------



## akashay7 (Jul 21, 2008)

My daughter is only 4 and I do allow her to write during church.  I have not found a church hm. in the 4yrs. that I have been in GA, so even if there is a children's church or nursey she wouldn't go.  I've also visited churches that did not have children's church and a church where you had to sit in the back if you had a child, I politely walked straight out the door.  I believe that a child should be taught the seriousness of church but that comes from home also and should be age appropriate.  Playing a DS or PSP is definitely out of the question!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 21, 2008)

akashay7 said:


> My daughter is only 4 and I do allow her to write during church. I have not found a church hm. in the 4yrs. that I have been in GA, so even if there is a children's church or nursey she wouldn't go. I've also visited churches that did not have children's church and *a church where you had to sit in the back if you had a child*, I politely walked straight out the door. I believe that a child should be taught the seriousness of church but that comes from home also and should be age appropriate. Playing a DS or PSP is definitely out of the question!


 
Oh my goodness...are you serious??? I've never heard of such foolishness!


----------



## Angelicus (Jul 21, 2008)

I attend a small african church and I usually sit a couple of pews behind the first lady and her daughter (aged 12). One day she had the nerve to bring her NintendoDS to church.  I was happy that I didn't see it until after church. But I was upset that her parents let her bring that to church.

One Sunday, I saw the daughter reading a Tabloid/Entertainment magazine in the middle of praise and worship service. Her mom was standing right next to her and did nothing. Not to mention, every week, this little girl does not stand up during praise and worship service.

My blood was *boiling!* I tapped her to get her to stop reading the magazine and I told her that I would speak with her after church. I told her that church is holy, it's a day set apart for the Lord, not for you to read about Halle Berry and etc.

WHY DO I HAVE TO DO THIS? Why are people so caught up in their "ministries" that they can't even minister to their children!?


----------



## Mariaat40 (Jul 21, 2008)

daephae said:


> ITA that books and action figures are okay for a toddler or preschooler but once a child reaches grades where there's no naptime in school, it's reasonable to expect that the child can sit attentively and listen without needing to be entertained.



I have to respectfully disagree with this. Even for elementary aged children they are not expected to sit at their desks at school for an hour and a half or more and listen to the teacher- at least not at a school that structures its curriculum and teaching methodology age appropriately.  I have written curriculum for a  living for many years and have studied the way people learn pretty extensively and generally speaking that just doesn't work for young children. 

In terms of the OP's question, like many other posters said, children's church, where they can learn the Word in an age appropriate setting is the ideal. But barring that I believe that the use of quiet activities (coloring books, other books, action figures, etc.) is completely appropriate.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 21, 2008)

anky said:


> I attend a small african church and I usually sit a couple of pews behind the first lady and her daughter (aged 12). One day she had the nerve to bring her NintendoDS to church.  I was happy that I didn't see it until after church. But I was upset that her parents let her bring that to church.
> 
> One Sunday, I saw the daughter reading a Tabloid/Entertainment magazine in the middle of praise and worship service. *Her mom was standing right next to her and did nothing.* Not to mention, every week, this little girl does not stand up during praise and worship service.
> 
> ...


 

WOW!!!  That does not speak a lot about the pastor who is supposedly shepherding a group of people when his own child will not submit.  I wonder if they realize the seriousness of their own child's actions.


----------

